# Carter 1897 ink



## idigjars (Dec 18, 2007)

This is one of my favorite Carter 1897 cones.  I like all cone inks but am especially fond of the Carter cones.  They can be base embossed, or shoulder embossed.

 Teal is pretty tough to find.   Good luck in your collecting interests.    Paul


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Paul...
 That's pretty cool. I"ve never seen the inkwell with a corkscrew in it!!! [8|]


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice inks, Paul. I like those advertising corkscrews. The teals are tough, that is one of the colors I haven't found yet. ~Jim


----------



## idigjars (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Jim, thanks.  Do you collect Carter cones also?  Do you have any dupes?  Please let me know.  Good luck collecting.       Paul


----------

